# Coughing Duck



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

So this morning one of my Runner hens is coughing, and when she tries to quack, it comes out SKWAAUUKK. I'm not sure what it could be. I just put her and my other three adult hens in with three new birds last night, two half-grown goslings and one duck. They have been introduced to each other slowly over the last few days. It hasn't been a smooth process, but it hasn't been horrible, either. I also lost my drake last Sunday. Could the stress have caused her to get sick? What should I do for her?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I have heard that coughing ducks or birds that have trouble breathing may have gape worm. There is this website that describes it:

http://m.petmd.com/bird/conditions/respiratory/c_bd_respiratory_parasites-gapeworms

I haven't seen your birds myself, so I can give a great guess, but this is what I found.

Good luck!


----------

